# Gyms with strongman equipment?



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

Anyone know of any gyms in the south or midlands that has a good range of strongman equipment?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

there is a chap known as 'table tennis' , his name is lawrence, he's based in stroud, so its just nothr of bath


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

O prosume he has a gym or strongman eqiupment?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

both i think, i was gonna mail him over on MT, hes doin the qualifier for BSM i believe, so hes gotta train for those sorta weights


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

When you speak to him then can you let me know. How far are you from there?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

stroud is about 1hr or so, im not sure on the actual time. its only just south of gloucester, so cant be too bad


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

Found it on foute finder, not that far, bout 1hr 20 from me.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

thats not too bad. rute finder is always a little slow cos they count 'A' roads as being an average of 50mph

what about milton keynes?


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

just checked milton keynes 1hr 22 mins


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

not bad, il see what Iain says.

hes a big ol boy, was upto about 21st a month or so ago!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

bring it on. This little man will show you big boys how to flip, lift and drag, lol.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

stop talking about what your gonna do with your missus and get to the gym!!!!

lol

ive asked him, just gonna wait and see what he says


----------

